# Christmas in April around here.



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

A little something from a member I consider a friend. This forum is beyond generous with smokes. We have some outstanding members and it's humbling at times to receive smokes from them. I have thanked this person via PM. I'll leave it to them to chime in if they want. 
San Andreas maduro from a shop in Austin Texas.


----------



## cigarsinmypipe (Jan 26, 2017)

I've been there. Cool little place. They've got some nice smokes too. Well done mystery bomber.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

There must be something in the water! Another great hit!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Very Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Very cool. Humbling indeed.


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

Awesome job!


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Coola. So is that a house blend?


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Coola. So is that a house blend?


Guess you could say all their cigars are a house blend. Should have stated it was a cigar company. At one time there was a puff sampler available but I'm not sure if it still is. 
http://www.bobalu.com/


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

They have great cigars.the puff sample is the forum sample.I made a couple orders, but the emails they were sending started looking more like political ads than cigar ads. So I unsubscribed.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## triplezero24 (Apr 11, 2017)

Those are some nice looking cigars. Good enough to eat... maybe.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

I had a cigar in their 6th Ave location when I was there last winter. They're a pretty cool, unique boutique cigar manufacturer.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Love Bobalu smokes. Nice drop. I really like their red, yellow and Texas Select LE's. Jeff there is extremely helpful and they have great customer service when dealing with them through the internet. They are responsible for getting me back into cigars. I always hit the 6th street location when my wife and I go to the capitol.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Jeff is the owner. He's really helpful. I got a bunch of custom cigars made before I headed down last fall and they were all ready to go neatly packaged up. I had a white label in their shop that evening, and despite having a horrible flu, it was still pretty good.


----------

